# Roof window broken



## 116036 (Aug 27, 2008)

I need the roof window for my Hymer 550.
Anyone knows where it may be obtained second hand or brand new?


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi abutoma,

reckon it's a call to preston or better yet email germany direct with photo attached to ensure correct window.

cheers
simon


----------



## 109017 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think that I may also be in the same situation - in that I am thinking of replacing my roof windows (skylights) - can I ask how you got on?

And can anyone tell me how easy it is to fit either the main skylight (about 2 feet but 3 feet) or the smaller skylight (16 inches (or so) square?

And what about the blinds and flyscreens underneath?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

If you don't want to deal direct with the factory (who are very helpful and efficient) try here. www.hymerdirect.com They are also very very good. Whatever you do don't risk Hymer UK they are totally useless.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Does the Hymer fit the Heki 2 or 3 rooflights if so I have a pair of both, open to offers.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi try these selling heiki type roofs for £180 instead of around 400 also do 400 sq (16 ins)
Knollbeck Caravans and Accessories
Derwent Way
Wath West Industrial Estate
Wath-Upon-Dearne
Rotherham
S63 6EX
South Yorkshire

Tel: 01226 753956
Fax: 01226 753956
thanks to Zebedee :lol: 
terry


----------

